# Shannox - wie kann man den am schnellsten beschwören?



## MaraxuS (6. August 2011)

Kennt wer vielleicht irgend nen Trick? Geht das schneller, wenn man andere Bosse zuerst legt, oder so?
Welche Mobs triggern den?
Ist ja ätzend, da immer ewig Trash machen zu müssen!


----------



## Avolus (6. August 2011)

Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass größere Mobs ihn eher spawnen lassen.
Also zuerst die großen und zur Not noch 1-2 Aufseher im hinteren Bereich bei Baloroc & Co. in der Nähe.


----------



## Vaishyana (6. August 2011)

Wir machen 1x Schildkröten, alle Riesen (inkl. den 1. Bei der Spinne), alle Höllenhunde und so ziemlich alle Elementare die anstürmen, die 3-Hunde Pat (die kleinen), die 3 Naga Pats und einen Feuerelementar auf der Ecke zu den Schildkröten.


----------

